
Ask HN: Would you paid for a better version of Mint.com/PersonalCapital.com? - adriansky
Mint.com&#x2F;PersonalCapital.com are nice but they have ads or trying to upsell you some other services. Also, P&amp;L could be better.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if you would be to pay a subscription and how much for having all your personal finances in one place?
======
verdverm
I would consider paying if you respect my data and privacy, i.e. not selling
or exploiting it.

I stopped using mint for this reason, plus security concerns.

